# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Курсы от Учебных Центров 1 и 3 по 1С

## mhas

Интересуют курсы от УЦ1, УЦ3. Если есть предложения, пишите в личку. Также возможен обмен.

----------


## mhas

больше интересует программирование

----------


## has1

в личку писать не получается. решение каких задач? напишите на -    myhammad05 собака майлру

----------


## has1

> Подготовка к 1с спец
> Решение задач по ПР 
> Клиент-серверное программирование
> Кому интересно, пишем в лс


в личку писать не получается. решение каких задач? напишите на - myhammad05 собака майлру

----------


## irishka80

> Подготовка к 1с спец
> Решение задач по ПР 
> Клиент-серверное программирование
> Кому интересно, пишем в лс


Можно пример по Подготовка к 1с спец на scream2006lp@yandex.ru

----------


## has1

конвертация 2.1 УЦ №3 у кого есть? web-курс, трансляция или методичка? куплю, обменяю. myhammad05 собака mail.ru

----------


## kg2

У кого есть Курс: Запросы в системе "1С:Предприятие 8"?
Источник : http://edu.1c.ru/dist/edu/about_course_izapros.asp

----------


## Koorsee

Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ		

Курсы по программированию в 1С		

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с		
          Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с		
          Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
          Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)		
          Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
          Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
          Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
          Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
          Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
          Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных		
          Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
          Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с		
          Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
          Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С		

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1		
          Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
          Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
          Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
          Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
          Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству		
          «УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
          Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
          Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий		
          Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
          Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
          Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
          Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
          Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета		
          Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8		
          Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
          Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
          Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	1 000 руб.	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## santa1

Интересует курс от УЦ 1 
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8
Предложения на почту anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Koorsee

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com


рф:

КД 2.1
КД 3.0 2016

Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016

Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
СКД 2016
Быстрый старт в профессию
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)

ERP:
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Спец по производству и ремонтам в ЕРП(2016)
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
ERP 2.2 интенсив 
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Спец по бюджетированию ЕРП
БП:
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
ЗУП:
Регламентированный учет кадров и расчет зарплаты

Розница
УПП:
УПП от А до Я
УПП:Бюджетирование
УПП:Планирования производства
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 2017
УТ:
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013) 
Профессионал по УТ 11


Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
Администрирование
Подготовка к 1с:Эксперт
1С:Предприятие 8.2: Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие (2013, 2014)(Самородов,Башкарев)
Тех.вопросы_kb.1c

[Специалист] Видеокурс по БСП
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

YЦ-1:

Белоусов Подготовка к 1С Спец по платформе
Белоусов Расчет зарплаты
Проф. работа в 1с Документооборот 8
Вебинар по клиентсерверному програмированию
БухУчёт:Ошибки в учете - найти и обезвредить
УНФ
Чистов Дмитрий Владимирович Подготовка к экзамену 1ССпециалист-консультант по 1СБухгалтерии 8



ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0
ЗУП + VIP

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными
Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП
РешениеЗадачиСпеца


Методички УЦ3:

ОУ2014
БУ2014
ПР2014


Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Видеокурс по БСП

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмэйл точка com

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## lelikus

Ищу материалы для подготовки 1С специалист консультант БГУ 2.0. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ВикторияТрофим

Добрый день! Нужен решебник с ответами по подготовке к сдаче 1с специалист консультант по БГУ И ПО бп 3,0, почта volga-don-vika@mail.ru Рассмотрю все варианты, обмениваться мне нечем. Заранее благодарна

----------


## bkmz_1_

Нужны курсы от центров обучения 1с 1 и 3 по программированию. Пишите в личку или на почту gjxnf84@ukr.net. Есть курсы на обмен.

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу "1С:Управление торговлей 8". Редакция 11. Основные принципы работы с программой" по 11.4 от УЦ №3. kagraman@gmail.com.

----------


## izidavld

Ищу курс: Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2) и Комплексная Автоматизация 2.2 (2.0)

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс: "УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ. ОСНОВНЫЕ ПРИНЦИПЫ РАБОТЫ С ПРОГРАММОЙ" от УЦ №1 с последними главами "Передача товаров между организациями. Расчеты между организациями,
Финансовый результат".  kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## ksander-fars

Ищу курс по комплексному программированию на 8.3, или Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе 8.3 цены в  ksander-fars@mail.ru (скидывайте подтверждение наличия курсов, не бесплатные уроки а именно нормальное подтверждение)

----------


## novomoscow

Продам в конце декабря курс ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ "1С:СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО "1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8".
E-mail: novomoscow@ya.ru Стоимость курса 15 т.р. Продам за 2 т.р.

----------


## applesound

Ищу:
Полный курс «1С:Конвертация данных 2.0/2.1 — Профессиональная настройка правил обмена и типовые сценарии переноса данных»

Есть много курсов на обмен.

----------


## sapientisat

Добрый день!) У кого-нибудь есть материалы для подготовки к специалисту-консультанту по УНФ ?

Буду благодарна за помощь 

Предложения сюда или на почту

innayamomi@mail.ru

----------


## Intersailer

Здравствуйте, Кто-нибудь может поделиться электронной книгой (методичкой) от курса "ВВЕДЕНИЕ В КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЕ В СИСТЕМЕ 1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3"
Просьба написать в личные сообщения. Заранее благодарен. Спасибо

----------


## vto83

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс по программированию, 1с спец  или что по советуйте для начинающего 
заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## vto83

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс по программированию, 1с спец или что по советуйте для начинающего 
заранее огромное спасибо.   забыл почту добавить     vto83@mail.ru

----------


## aricsoft

Ищу Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0

----------


## pavelmozgoffff

Ищу курс по комплексному программированию на 8.3, или Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе 8.3(как можно свежее) цены в 6orldivizia@mail.ru

----------


## SvetaS2017

ИЩУ
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, ERP 2 и КА 2 (Новый)
Решение оперативных задач
Решение БУХГАЛТЕРСКИХ ЗАДАЧ
CRM 3.0	Практика работы в «1C:CRM 3.0»
Концепция прикладного решения "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" (Ред. 2.0, 2.1, 2.4)	НОВЕЕ
Полный курс по разработке Мобильных приложений НОВЕЕ

----------


## SvetaS2017

ТАК ЖЕ ИЩУ  КУРС БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ 2.0

----------


## Zachem_mne_nik

Ищу курсы от учебного центра №3

Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
Интеграция и обмен данными

Есть другие курсы. За предложениями в личку.

----------


## SvetaS2017

ищу курсы
1. по МСФО В 1с любой конфигурации
2. CRM
3. объёмно-календарное планирование
есть много чего на обмен

----------


## tet-ana

Добрый день! Интересуют курсы по СКД, в частности Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)

----------


## Дуся Пирожкова

Добрый день! Ищу курсы по языку запросов 1с и по СКД. Связь ЛС или на почту likti@mail.ru

----------


## DomenER

У кого получилось скачать курс с dist.edu.1c.ru ?

----------


## Ольга_tmp

ищу курс по учету ндс

----------


## Trostin

я скачивал... могу подсказать )

----------


## Геннадий_1С

Куплю курс:    Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4
+ подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист по конфигурированию торговых решений.

----------


## Виталий2011

Добрый день!

По конвертации 3.0
у кого что есть из свежего?

Просьба предлагать в личку.

----------


## Redinternational

Ищу курс "Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения" от УЦ3 https://www.1c-uc3.ru/web-progtip.html, ищу свежий курс по БСП 3.1(по 2.4 у самого есть) варианты обмена(есть в наличии довольно редкие курсы), либо куплю.

----------

